# Buying a work truck from dealer...



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

So I'm looking to buy a truck from a dealer here and what I want to do is get a cashiers check from the bank for the sticker price of the truck, go there and say, "here it is, a check for the sticker price, give to me out the door for that price, no if ands or butts"......??? Will it work?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd be very careful with that approach. You may wind up being the salesman's new girlfriend.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

You want to pay sticker price?:blink:Yes I think your idea would work.:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

it depends on who what the sales supervisor is like, what he'll approve and what not. 

last year when i bought my chev i went in at the end of the month when their more likely going to take aggressive offers. anyhow i offered 30% less than the sticker price and got it, it took a while to beat them down. i didnt need the cash right there and then but they did want a $1000 deposit to hold it until i got the cheque from teh bank


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

You dont want to try and negotiate at all?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I think he's saying sticker price...no added tax, undercoating, paperwork fee...all the regular bs that they try and get you for after a price is agreed upon.

If they'll eat the tax (effectively "discounting" the truck that much) and add no other bs fees, it might be a decent deal.

But with as easy as it is to compare prices these days, do your homework.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, the concept worked for me. Told the dealer, if you can sell it for $xx.xx I'll buy it. Said, OK. Showed up with bank check, paperwork was filled to to exact dollar amount.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife has worked at one of the top car dealerships in the country for 20 years.....Trust me when I say sticker price OTD is not a great deal.
The delivery and other fees are already included in the sticker price.So is 600.00 for pinstripes,400.00 for the wheel covers,275.00 for floor mats ect...


----------



## sandboxdoc (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay so here is what to do.

1) go talk to fleet/internet sales and negotiate a price. When asked about finance or trade-in. Say no trade, undecided on finance. They'll give you a good price hoping you'd finance thru them but you don't have to. Once you have the price in writing (email) or whatever, bring a copy into the dealer.

2) go in checkout the car, test drive it... and then you say your ready. In most dealerships, sales are sales..they don't complete the whole transaction..in which you'll be re-directed to a sleezy salesman called "finance manager" In the finance office, that guy will work you with accessories, warranties and add-ons... you can simply just say no thank you and ask him how much. Say one moment, I brought a certified check 
and write in the vin # of the car you just test driven.

take it or leave it..simple..just don't tell the salesman upfront or anything during the initial test drive or whatever talk about CASH in hand or your own financing.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought a used truck. New in '06 for $52k. New to me in '08 for $19k. I think I won.


----------



## laxdad (Jul 22, 2009)

kirk,

go to edmunds and search the exact model with the exact opions you want. find the invoice price of the vehicle (including delivery and admin fee) check and see if there are any rebates or dealer cash incentives available (incentives are better than rebates because yo u wont have to pay tax on an incentive but rebates are taxable).

now, call the dealership and see if they have the vehicle. find out what their best price EXCLUDING taxes/tags only will be. now, your offer will be approx 2% below the invoice price with any incentives subtracted out as well. they may offer back at about 1 or 1.5% below invoice... again with rebates/incentives subrtracted out. (still a great deal for you) 

don't give a deposit, just go to the dealer and close the deal. best if done tues-fri eve. now go kick some ass!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

save your cash and look into trac leasing...if you have decent credit (i know, your a carpenter, of course you don't), you can get low or 0% interest...trac lease it...deduct the entire monthly payment, don't worry about depreciation (and if they don't renew the tax breaks in January, you could get hammered)...and you don't have to come up with $20k+ in cash...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

quit talking sense, it doesn't suit you :laughing:


----------



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

laxdad said:


> kirk,
> 
> go to edmunds and search the exact model with the exact opions you want. find the invoice price of the vehicle (including delivery and admin fee) check and see if there are any rebates or dealer cash incentives available (incentives are better than rebates because yo u wont have to pay tax on an incentive but rebates are taxable).
> 
> ...


Who is Kirk...?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

Research....I've been researching this truck for 2 years now, I actually think it's the best deal i've seen and I'm getting anxious that I'm gonna miss it. I was actually gonna go into the bank tomorrow w/the $15k cash from selling my boat and a loan from Safe Credit Union. This truck has no bells and whistles, no fancy rims, no pinstripe just a 09 4x4 crew cab Silverado with 19k.
I told myself that I would never buy a truck from a dealer again but after deciding what I wanted and then finding out that the only ones available are at the dealers.....well.
I really don't feel like going back and forth with the sales manager so I really want to try this method..."take it or leave it....all I have is this check for this price", another one will come along". 

..It may be 200 miles away....but another will come along


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

get a cheque for 15k and take 4k cash out of bank, go for test drive come back and give the cheque for 15k.
when they knock you back get out 1k cash.
& so & so. worst case you pay 19k best 15k


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hes referring to me

so yah last summer i went in, they had my colorado sticker which at the time had 44,000 kms on it priced at $14,950, i took it for a test drive, told em i like it but want to check one other lot first. the next night i went back in offered em 10,500 cash, they came back at 13,500. i kept beating em down, got it for 10,600 with my trade in of a junky hyundai accent which they gave me $800 for being end of hte month, long term i'll save close to $20 if i would have financed. but i lost out on the big honkin bbq by not financing:blink:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

J F said:


> quit talking sense, it doesn't suit you :laughing:


yeah, i know...hand to mouth, hand to mouth....i gotta remember that's the life we are supposed to live...my bad

problem is most small contractors don't realize, work vehicles are not an expense...they are a cost of doing business...they make you money...so, let them pay for themselves...but what do i know...

i'm moving to Georgia, i got a fat, bald uncle with a rich wife who will support me...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

It also depends on the type of truck you are buying. Some trucks are a dime a dozen (like 1/2 tons). Once you get into the heavier duty and/or specialty trucks, there is very limited inventory and the dealers are not inclined to make a deal because they know what they have is tough to find sitting on a lot.

I just bought a truck and what I found is that if a dealer had $24,500 on the sticker, the best they would do before kicking you out of the dealership would be a $500 reduction. There was no, "Here's a bank check for $20k....give me the keys". It's just not happening. Essentially, I would find a truck I liked and make an offer. They would generally decline. They weren't chasing me or calling me the next day begging for me to take it because I'm sure someone else walked in right behind me and paid nearly the asking price.

I ended up buying my truck on eBay from a dealer in Texas. I got a whopping $400 off the asking price. It was still a good deal, but no matter where I looked, there was very little price budging.

God bless those of you who find these dealers. I've bought a lot of crap in my life and never stumbled upon one. Ever.


----------



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

Ya, understand your opinion, though I was going to go in there with a check for the asking price they have it for on Auto trader.

.....funny thing though, I went to the "Chevy Certified Used Trucks" link and the same truck is on there for $2k more....what's up with that??


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

internet service fees or some crap.....
its like the concert tickets i bought last month, went to see airbourne. advertised at $25 dollars, there was a 5 dollar service charge, then tax plus a $2 charge to print the damn ticket off my own printer.... so it was $35

same with ford, their advertising the ranger starting at $12,500 with a picture of the extended 4x4 model. if you get the $12,500 its a 2 seater with no radio, no bed liner, no nothing and it has a four cylinder in it which is prob the same as whats in the focus hatchback

but greg is right about the higher end stuff being pricier, the gc im working for bought a 2011 f250 a few months back, crew cab, 8 foot box with a cap and roll out bed, fully loaded. $70k for the thing


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wait the my 08 F 350 super duty was 68,000 plus new I bought it 3-4 months ago with 45,000 kms for $ 45,000 plus my tired old 03 chevy express with 180,000kms.

I did have time on my side though I started searching a year ago for a truck. I was in the right place right time.

If you can afford the truck get it, its like buying another tool. The best tools aren't a requirement but it sure makes the job and the day go by easier.
Good luck Chad


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

All you have to do is call the 3-5 closest dealers to you or email. Tell them you are buying a truck this month. You are contacting your 3 closest dealers to see who can be the most competitive.
YOU don't sell cars YOU build stuff. Let the CAR SALESMEN fight it out.
There will always be a low ball dealer in the area, that is willing to give away the hidden cash thats on that truck this month that no one knows about. Do not go in and make an offer they will laugh all the way to the bank. 
You have to deal locally because some incentives are local. 
Make sure and tell them you want the out the door price and you are not paying a dime over what they tell you when you pick it up. 
I got shafted on my van after doing all the running around to get a good price, they kept me waiting at the place for over an hour, I just wanted to leave. (maybe that was there plan, then when it came to signing, there was a bank fee $500, I knew I had beat them up so I just sicked it up I wanted to leave.)


----------



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going in there with my check for their sticker price, if they haggle with me I'm getting up telling them I know where there is another one and I'm taking my check there...not really...well maybe...?
I don't have the tolerance/patience to sit there any be screwed, I'm giving em 5 minutes in the office, then I'm gone. I'de rather walk and learn from the experience and use the truck I have a little longer than pay to much for a truck and not be happy when I get home. Plus.....I don't have the extra money, all I will have is the check for the sticker price, I'm definitely not going and pulling out more cash.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Give it a shot, can't hurt, plus you can entertain us with the story. :laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Bring someone with you that has a bad attitude. Play good buyer/bad buyer with them.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't you want to take advantage or incentives and rebates?

http://www.edmunds.com/tmv/index.html


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Talk to the sales manager or the owner of the dealership. The sales guy is not going to work with you as much as the manager or owner because he is getting commission on the sale. Also, tell them you intend to buy a vehicle, but are willing to wait for a good deal. 

I waited 3 months for my dealer to find me a truck that he could let go for a really good price. In 2008 I got a brand new 2007.5 Chevy 2500 4x4 gasser for $12,000 under the sticker. Sticker was $36,005.00 and I walked out of the dealership paying $23,870.00. I took advantage of every possible rebate Chevy had to offer.


----------



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

well so much for that....I think...? Went in there took it for a drive, didn't give them any info on my intentions, I even started looking at the cheap trucks first.
Said yes to go inside to talk #s, I only gave them my address and phone #, he said in the truck that it doesn't seem to be on sale cause there wasn't a sale sticker on the window, once we got in there and he came out with a total he says yes it is on sale. Once he was finished I asked, "Ok, when does your Manager get involved?" He says "as soon as you make your offer", I said, "I'm in no hurry to do this, I'm not into big ticket purchases, my truck works fine.......I open up my folder and there is a print out of a truck at another dealer and the card of the Bank I got the loan at, I said, "I'm looking at another truck at this place, it has this and that, your truck doesn't, I'm approved for a loan at Safe Credit Union, I don't have any room to negotiate, I'm self employed, I was lucky to get approved for this much...No trade in, No fees, $24,500 out the door w/warr". They wanted $25,877 to begin with(09 Silverado crew cab, no bells and whistles, 4x4 w/20k, it's been on the lot for almost 3 weeks). He came back and asked me if I had the loan authorization #, I said "no, it's at this bank". He comes back with the manager sits down and tells me they can't do it cause they lose this much and Bla,Bla.......I get up shake his hand, he asks me if I would like to look at a different truck, I said no and walked out......they didn't stop me.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I guess then they don't want your business.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

kevbo said:


> No trade in, No fees, $24,500 out the door w/warr". They wanted $25,877 to begin with(09 Silverado crew cab, no bells and whistles, 4x4 w/20k,


Go here and run the specs to see what "private party" value is.
http://www.kbb.com/
They used to have wholesale pricing as well, which is more what you're interested in because that is what they paid for it if they bought it outright. There's also a "trade in value" that you can run to see what it cost them as a trade in.

If your offer is more than a grand over their "cost", they'll be calling you. It's good that you're not attached to the truck or the deal and willing to walk, it gives you so much more negotiation power.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Framer53 said:


> I guess then they don't want your business.



Ya never know. I bought a new 2005 F150 in Oct. of 2005...took 'em a month to call me back on my offer of 5,000 below sticker (31k, I offered 26k). I knew they were gettin' the new models in and I was in no hurry.

I did pay tax on top of that.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

New versus used are two different animals.

The dealers can sell a NEW vehicle for a huge reduction off the sticker because they get money from the manufacturer just for moving a vehicle off the lot. They won't lose money on a trade-in. If they take a hard to sell car in as trade-in, it goes straight to auction. They only keep the ones that are lucrative to sell. Don't kid yourself into thinking they'll be thrilled to make $100 of the KBB trade in number.

Where's Finley when you need him?


----------



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

$1,800 & fees less than their price OTD......, it's been sitting there for ever. They could at least make another offer...but they didn't, maybe I got up to fast...but I told them this is all I have! I took my chances rather than sit there and get frustrated going back and forth when I know all I have is what I told them, I just got up hoping they would stop me or call me back.
The dealer has purchasing power, they have lot's of room to move, they just hope most every one that comes in there hasn't done their research are compulsive or un-experienced. Everybody knows these dealers have inflated mark up, but some people don't have a choice.....and they know that. One slip of information to them and they run with it and there's no turning back. 

From what I've seen in the last year of researching this truck is that all the dealers are all over the place with their offers, some high priced w/high miles, comparable pricing w/or w/o features to other trucks w/less or more miles....yada,yada.
Yes this was the best deal I've seen, maybe I'm missing the best deal of the year, but, this tactic worked for me with my boat 10 years ago...in good times, and last night I kinda had a panic attack thinking about coming home with this truck and now having a truck payment when I haven't had one in 5 years and what happens if I get super slow......! But I can't stop thinking about it (OBVIOUSLY)....and I'm tired of carrying around 16' material on my little Sport-Trac. And if I'm gonna spend this kind of money I'm going to get what I want. The only thing that made me feel at ease is If I was to go in there and low ball em, if I get it close to this # I can sleep at night...or if I don't buy it at all.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, I've had some run ins at dealerships.

85 Chevy pick-up. Asking 10K (1989), offered them 8500, they countered at 9K. They give me the OK, payment amount, etc. I have the truck for 1-2 weeks. They call me up, say the loan didn't go through, so I need a bigger down payment.

I ask "How does this affect my payment?" The guy says "It doesn't"

Had my buddy call them up, explaining that he was my lawyer and what they were doing is illegal.

Turns out, they misfigured the finance rate at 2.9 instead of 12.9 (1989), so I ended up paying 8K at 12.9%, thanks to the builder I was doing work for.:shifty:

I have 2 more stories very similar in nature. F-ing car dealerships.:furious: These were supposedly reputable establishments too.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Greg Di said:


> Where's Finley when you need him?



:whistling


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I am stealing this from Chris Wright on another thread.
"It's unwise to pay too much, but it's worse to pay too little. When you pay too much, you lose a little money -- that is all. When you pay too little, you sometimes lose everything, because the thing you bought was incapable of doing the thing it was bought to do. The common law of business balance prohibits paying a little and getting a lot -- it can't be done. If you deal with the lowest bidder, it is well to add something for the risk you run, and if you do that you will have enough to pay for something better."

You may find another truck for less, but whos to say its as nice as this one or that it has been in an accident or something and thats why they are selling it for less.
If you are only $1,800 apart, split it with them and call it a day. That $800 over the time you own the trucks is nothing, and you will be happy that you got what you wanted. 
Buying your new truck should be fun and exciting, to many people beat themselves up that they are getting ripped off. There is not $10k profit in a car unless its a Rolls Royce. 
Go ahead and treat yourself, your worth the extra $800. Don't forget to post a picture


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That's actually John Ruskin (1819-1900) :laughing:

He pre-dates Chris by 10-12 years.


----------

